# Shoryureppa 120 gallon build



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

*The Saga Begins!*

After endless researching and asking people for opinions from floor reinforcement to cycling, I'm finally ready to fill this tank and get it cycling 

After about a year of flooded floors from an under equipped 30 gallon set up, this new tank should be a world of difference. Patience really does pay off 

Here are the *equipment* as follows:

Oceanic Tech Tank 120 - My dream tank 

Aquatic Life 4 bulb T5 4x54 - Should be enough to grow what I want.

2 Vortech MP40 WES with Battery Back Up

Eheim 1262 return pump

SWC 160 Skimmer with the larger collection cup.

ADA Inspired Custom Stand

40 gallon Sump

*Tank Set Up*

4.5 Inch Deep Sand Bed

135 lbs of Live rock minimal aqua scape.

Mainly softies with sps up top

*Fish Wish List*

Yellow Assessor Pair

1 regular clownfish

1 Longnose Butterfly Fish

Pink margin Fairy Wrasse Pair

Laboutei Fairy Wrasse Pair

Flame Wrasse Pair (In Quarantine)

Rhomboid Wrasse Pair

White Tail Bristletooth Tang

As you can see, I got bit by the wrasse bug 

I would love to hear some feed back regarding anything, livestock, equipment etc.

I'll post pictures soon. My tank is getting cleaned right now in a vinegar bath


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, I like your choices in fish, should be very colourful. I'm never sure what types of fish to go with so I enjoy seeing what other people pick. You didn't mention coral, are you going to add later or not at all?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> Nice, I like your choices in fish, should be very colourful. I'm never sure what types of fish to go with so I enjoy seeing what other people pick. You didn't mention coral, are you going to add later or not at all?


My girlfriend is the coral lady for the tank. I just care about the fish 

Although I really like tabling acrporas and bleeding apple chalice's


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Good one. My wife likes the corals but I spend more time trying to explain why we can't buy some due to limits of my equipment. The first time I took her to SUM, she cost my $300.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

disman_ca said:


> Good one. My wife likes the corals but I spend more time trying to explain why we can't buy some due to limits of my equipment. The first time I took her to SUM, she cost my $300.


wrong. you should explain what equipment you should buy in order to have what she likes 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> wrong. you should explain what equipment you should buy in order to have what she likes


LOL! That is exactly how I do it. She had no questions about the MP40's


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Can I make a suggestion?
I longed for a yellow assessor - but what a bore. it has got to be the shiest fish EVER!!!
How about some priolepsis gobies, instead? Very cute looking, and so much fun to watch them dart out for food. They also swim upside down.
Or, Trimma tevegae, the japanese hovering goby. RR currently has a bunch of them (I'm picking up mine on the weekend). Gorgeous yellow colour with bright pink tails. Way - way - way better than a yellow assessor. 
I'm not sure if a Macneilli assessor behaves the same way - I remember Ken's (SUM) was always out. But I haven't seen them in ages. In fact, if anyone knows where I can find one, please let me know!!!
If you like wrasses, can I make a few suggestions, considering you're getting such a big tank! I love leopard wrasses!!! guinea fowl leopards are great. And fingers crossed Ken will be getting some Kuiter leopards in soon. Possom wrasses and pygmy pink streaked wrasses are also totally awesome.
The pink margin wrasses are jumpers. I never had a problem with mine, but I know someone who did - so you might want to make sure you have some mesh or something. God forbid the $$$ rhomboids take a leap!! 
Also, you didn't put any bottom dwellers... don't you want any?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

teemee said:


> Can I make a suggestion?
> I longed for a yellow assessor - but what a bore. it has got to be the shiest fish EVER!!!
> How about some priolepsis gobies, instead? Very cute looking, and so much fun to watch them dart out for food. They also swim upside down.
> Or, Trimma tevegae, the japanese hovering goby. RR currently has a bunch of them (I'm picking up mine on the weekend). Gorgeous yellow colour with bright pink tails. Way - way - way better than a yellow assessor.
> ...


Those are awesome suggestions! Those trimmas and kuiters are sweet! How much do they usually go for?

The yellow assessor that I have now is pretty social, always out and about with my firefish. I had a tanaka and yellow banded possum but I found they were way too cryptic compared to the assessor.

I might be able to find you a macneilli 

I really wanted leopards and gobies, initially yasha's but I'm afraid it will decimate the pod population in the dsb. Plus I hear they are hard to keep alive(leopard) unless you can train one for me 

As far as the wrasses are concerned, I'm making a net cover so they can't get out. The pink streaks I have now are eating from my hand.

You know, I really love SUM. Ken is so awesome. I asked for flame wrasses and he got it for me. I asked for rhomboids, he said let him know 2 weeks in advance and he'll get it. How sweet is that 

Bottom dwellers would be nice, do you have any suggestions other than what's mentioned?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a few updates on aquascape, full tank shot and sump. I think I went a little overboard on the sand but its a 4.5 inch deep sand bed. Aquascae was Gf's idea.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh I do like!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

The trimma tevegae are $55 each. Pricy, but awesome! Kuiters, don't know yet 
OMG if you could find me a macneilli, that would be awesome!!!
My advice on leopards is get one that has been at the lfs for at least a week, and has a full stomach. It will still possibly sleep for a few days, but hey.
It may sound odd, but I've have probably the highest success with leopards from Big Als (Scarborough). The tanks they keep them in have deep sand beds, and I suspect it is probably a contributing factor. Not to say that you won't find another nice one somewhere else, though 
A potters leopard from SUM that has only made a trip from Hawaii is pretty much guaranteed success, too 
Your awesome sand bed could be a great home for a large group of garden eels, or a sea moth. But what I meant before seeing your scape was a pair of jawfish, some yellow watchmen gobies, dragon faced pipes... BTW, why aren't there any centropyges on your list??
Your tank is going to be awesome... I absolutely love the aquascaping. Can't wait to see what you do with it!



Shoryureppa said:


> Those are awesome suggestions! Those trimmas and kuiters are sweet! How much do they usually go for?
> 
> The yellow assessor that I have now is pretty social, always out and about with my firefish. I had a tanaka and yellow banded possum but I found they were way too cryptic compared to the assessor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

teemee said:


> The trimma tevegae are $55 each. Pricy, but awesome! Kuiters, don't know yet
> OMG if you could find me a macneilli, that would be awesome!!!
> My advice on leopards is get one that has been at the lfs for at least a week, and has a full stomach. It will still possibly sleep for a few days, but hey.
> It may sound odd, but I've have probably the highest success with leopards from Big Als (Scarborough). The tanks they keep them in have deep sand beds, and I suspect it is probably a contributing factor. Not to say that you won't find another nice one somewhere else, though
> ...


I actually went to Reef Raft on Friday. Those hovering gobies are so COOL! I was very tempted to buy one  I wonder if they can get a Randall's Assessor or a real Lanceolatus Wrasse 

I saw a Blue Assessor at Coral Reef Shop a few weeks ago. I'm waiting on my guy to see if he can get you one. Finger's crossed!

I wanted some dwarf angels but I keep reading about coral snacking frenzy and I don't really have any experience with having angels with Fairy Wrasses. I bought this Coral Beauty because I felt sorry for it in the tank. Torn fins and all, worst shape possible but I rejuvenated it back to health, Then it started harrassing my assessor and dratfish, so I gave it away. I had to dismantle my tank to catch the damn thing and still keep an eye out so my wrasses wouldn't jump. I really would stiull like to have one but catching ti if it gets agressive is making me think twice unless you have any suggestions.

funny thing that you mentioned garden eel's! I was at Sea U Marine and there was 6 of them! But how difficult are they to take care of? I was also thinking that the dead space I have in the dsb would be disturbed so I'm a little iffy about it, Same with the jawfish. I always wanted a Blue Spotted Jawfish 

Thank you for the kind worsds on the aquascaping, It's all my gf's work, well kinda, I put it together, she just told me how she wanted it


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhh I do like!!!


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Rock structures looks nice. They look suspended on something. What did you put them on? and how did you fasten them together? Almost looks like silicone.

I got a question about wrasses and a deep sand bed. I used to have a lot (scary to put you hand in lot) of worms and a decent amount of pods but after I put a Sixline wrasses in, I couldn't find any. Would this not be true of the others?


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Shoryureppa said:


> Just a few updates on aquascape, full tank shot and sump. I think I went a little overboard on the sand but its a 4.5 inch deep sand bed. Aquascae was Gf's idea.  Enjoy!


Great Job. Everything looks clean and well planned.....where did you get that stand?....Impatiently subsribed


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Shoryureppa said:


> I actually went to Reef Raft on Friday. Those hovering gobies are so COOL! I was very tempted to buy one  I wonder if they can get a Randall's Assessor or a real Lanceolatus Wrasse
> 
> I saw a Blue Assessor at Coral Reef Shop a few weeks ago. I'm waiting on my guy to see if he can get you one. Finger's crossed!
> 
> ...


I've never seen a Randall's assessor - omg i want one!
lots of people have lots of success with angels in reef tanks (check out Copp's tank on RC). Lemonpeels are evil in my opinion, but I've had a few golden angels (centropyge aurantia) and never had any problems. 
Jawfish will mostly tunnel under and around rock - sand would just fall in on them. my blue spotted jawfish is totally fascinating to watch. Garden eels eat v. small stuff - cyclopeeze, brine, and the like. Fun to watch, but you have to get at least 3 of the same species....
Your girlfriend supervised a great aquascape


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Dax said:


> Rock structures looks nice. They look suspended on something. What did you put them on? and how did you fasten them together? Almost looks like silicone.
> 
> I got a question about wrasses and a deep sand bed. I used to have a lot (scary to put you hand in lot) of worms and a decent amount of pods but after I put a Sixline wrasses in, I couldn't find any. Would this not be true of the others?


Hey dude, How's the DSB going? Hope all went well! Are the fish out of QT yet? I remember you said you had some sort of outbreak.

As for the rocks, I bought it off a guy who was shutting down his tank. It's about 90lbs total. Dried it under the sun to kill everything off. I driled them in certain areas, secured them with tie strap then epoxied them, I figured the straps would be covered eventually anyways. They turned out ok I guess.

Now the wrasses, I initially thought about it and did some research. It's the burrowing specie that should be avoided as it will disturb the anaerobic area. As far as the pods are concerned, I've never seen my fairy wrasses pick on the sand or rocks. They always ate from the water column. I put some chaeto in the 65 gallon I have now just to experiment and I find the pods come out more when the lights are out so I'm pretty confident it should be alright.

Can I bum some sand from you to seed mine?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

sig said:


> wrong. you should explain what equipment you should buy in order to have what she likes


Classic russian move.
Love it Greg.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

bioload said:


> Great Job. Everything looks clean and well planned.....where did you get that stand?....Impatiently subsribed


Thank you for the kind words  My RODI is driving me crazy as it's taking so long to fill the tank. I'm impatient like you 

The stand is a DIY. I took the ADA style stand and just added my own. I was looking at Big Al's for a stand but I felt nervous about the thickness of the wood plus the really annoying center brace on the front. I would have had to dismantle it to fit the sump. So I decided to make my own, at least knowing the fact that its overkill for what I need  The front and side trims overlap the bottom of the tank to hide the lower plastic trim. It gives the illusion that the tank is smaller than it is. The brushed handle matches the trim of the top of the tank right down to the finish  It cost me about $125 to make a about 3 hrs to assemble and 2 hrs to paint. It's my first wood working project and I can't believe it held together


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

teemee said:


> I've never seen a Randall's assessor - omg i want one!
> lots of people have lots of success with angels in reef tanks (check out Copp's tank on RC). Lemonpeels are evil in my opinion, but I've had a few golden angels (centropyge aurantia) and never had any problems.
> Jawfish will mostly tunnel under and around rock - sand would just fall in on them. my blue spotted jawfish is totally fascinating to watch. Garden eels eat v. small stuff - cyclopeeze, brine, and the like. Fun to watch, but you have to get at least 3 of the same species....
> Your girlfriend supervised a great aquascape


The Randall's Assessor is SWEET! In Japan they run around $25 and I've been trying to get my hands on one since I first saw pictures of it. I'll own that fish eventually 

I learned that one key to a successful reef tank(if you have a gf or wife) is to have them involved in it. She never questioned anything I said I needed for the set up 

I'm going to look into dwarf angels as my gf is bugging me to eventually get one


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Would love to see some pics of the stand build/construction if possible......I might have to steal that style.

Great work!!!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

bioload said:


> Would love to see some pics of the stand build/construction if possible......I might have to steal that style.
> 
> Great work!!!


Thanks!. I was so happy it turned out exactly how I wanted 

Unfortunately I don't have any build pics. I was gonna do that but got caught up in putting it together that I forgot to take pictures. But if you want I can tell you exactly how i did ti and how I reinforced the corner posts. It's pretty simple


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

teemee said:


> I've never seen a Randall's assessor - omg i want one!


I find out on Thursday if I will be able to get one. I got someone sourcing one out  If he can get it, Do you want one too? Im not too sure on the price yet...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Shoryureppa said:


> I find out on Thursday if I will be able to get one. I got someone sourcing one out  If he can get it, Do you want one too? Im not too sure on the price yet...


Are you serious?!?!? of course I do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

teemee said:


> Are you serious?!?!? of course I do!!!!!!!!!!!


I can't promise anything but...

As soon as I find out I will let you know  I have never seen this fish anywhere for sale in North America. I sooooo hope he can get it! Hopefully it doesn't disappear in my tank 

You know, there will always be fish that we can't seem to find anywhere, something that you want so bad. That fish that you spend so much time researching and looking for. Checking Store and calling them to see if they have it. Case in point, the rhomboids. All I did was ask and they ordered it right in front of me


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a quick update

The tank is finally filled with water  I was told to measure exactly how much water is in there(for dosing purposes) and I was surprised how much is really in there after displacement. I saw on other forums where people display stats on their tank, gallonage to be exact. People, I would say 90% of them, post 120 gallon displays with a 40 gallon sump and then say total volume is 160ish gallons, hmm... These are the same people who give newbies like me advice.

So now, to cycling. I put a piece of mussel in there to kickstart the cycle. after 4 days, the ammonia read at 0.50, water was cloudy as hell, I figured its a bacteria bloom. After a few days the water went crystal clear as you can see. I measured the ammonia and it dropped to 0.25 - API Test Kit. I am confused as hell. The live rock in there is 45 lbs and is cured and about 75 dry plus another 25lbs in the sump. Could it be that the live rock is consuming it. It seems it doesn't want to cycle. The dry rock was from a reefer that I baked under the sun for a week. The sand is turning brown so I'm assuming diatoms but there are no measurable nitrites or nitrates  What do you guys think? What should I do? Should I let the ammonia pass then slowly add fish to trigger the bacteria to multiply?

I was abit surprised because I was expecting a sandstorm with the MP40's on full blast but no storm 

So here are a few pics, Enjoy and as always constructive criticisms are welcome


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

how you attached rocks each to other? This is just IMO but I would not leave a space between structure and back wall until you are planning to make all sides views.

I did not comment for the image 1 on the first page, assuming you will move structure back.
When corals will grow you will not be able to clean the front glass and many other issues with the maintenance.

I do not know how many fishes you are planing to have, but in the current structure there are no many places to hide.When you have LR leaning to the back wall, there are places.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> how you attached rocks each to other? This is just IMO but I would not leave a space between structure and back wall until you are planning to make all sides views.
> 
> I did not comment for the image 1 on the first page, assuming you will move structure back.
> When corals will grow you will not be able to clean the front glass and many other issues with the maintenance.
> ...


All the rocks are attached by epoxy and tie straps. The rock have more than 4 inches all around to make cleaning the glass easier.

Wouldn't putting the rocks on the back wall just create dead spots with low flow?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> All the rocks are attached by epoxy and tie straps. The rock have more than 4 inches all around to make cleaning the glass easier.
> 
> Wouldn't putting the rocks on the back wall just create dead spots with low flow?


you will be sorry later when you will not have enough place in the front to put nice corals on the sand . 4" is nothing when you sps will grow. I was in this story 

Probably, I am wrong but 90% of the tanks that I see have LR on the back wall to increase space in the front for the corals and they all doing perfect with these "dead spots". That is why people trying to get tanks with the bigger distance between front and end. 
I am not trying to criticize, just outline problems that I had before.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> you will be sorry later when you will not have enough place in the front to put nice corals on the sand . 4" is nothing when you sps will grow. I was in this story
> 
> Probably, I am wrong but 90% of the tanks that I see have LR on the back wall to increase space in the front for the corals and they all doing perfect with these "dead spots". That is why people trying to get tanks with the bigger distance between front and end.
> I am not trying to criticize, just outline problems that I had before.


You have a good point about the sps  now i really don't plan on putting corals on the sand unless necessary, the looks of it is just not appealing to me.
I'll shift the rocks a bit and see how much space I can get. thanks for the tip!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> You have a good point about the sps  now i really don't plan on putting corals on the sand unless necessary,


Sorry, I do not believe you my friend 
What about few nice zoas or clam 

P.S I was thinking the same for a new tank and it did not work for me. To many nice frags and Expor3r is sooo close 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> Sorry, I do not believe you my friend
> What about few nice zoas or clam
> 
> P.S I was thinking the same for a new tank and it did not work for me. To many nice frags and Expor3r is sooo close


LOL! I did say maybe 

So push the rocks back to the wall?

What about the ammonia issue? should i just let the ammonia reach 0 then add fish 1 at a time? the nitrates and nitrites still wont read and the ammonia is almost 0


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> LOL! I did say maybe
> 
> So push the rocks back to the wall?
> 
> What about the ammonia issue? should i just let the ammonia reach 0 then add fish 1 at a time? the nitrates and nitrites still wont read and the ammonia is almost 0


Look man. It all depends on the personal preferences. Your LR arrangements are good for the cube tanks or for the very long tanks, where you can have many vertical structures.
In your case you will not be able to attach anything reasonable big or grow aggressive corals sinse there is no horizontal spaces

Just have a look how much more possibilities, I do have without these vertical structures.
But again, it is how you like it


*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll work the rock back a bit. I just really hate not being able to clean the back glass and the overflow box but I guess it will be covered by the size of the corals eventually anyway.

What about the ammonia issue? should i just let the ammonia reach 0 then add fish 1 at a time? the nitrates and nitrites still wont read and the ammonia is almost 0


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

if you had spike of the ammonia before, I think you can change 25% water and add fishes, but it is really specific for each tank.

I never did cycling more than 10 days.
Why in the world would you clean back glass? Nobody does it. If you have wall behind tank or it is painted in black, caraline will just grow there and it is nice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree with sig, with coral growth especially the table growing sps, every inch gained in the front/sides matters.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> if you had spike of the ammonia before, I think you can change 25% water and add fishes, but it is really specific for each tank.
> 
> I never did cycling more than 10 days.
> Why in the world would you clean back glass? Nobody does it. If you have wall behind tank or it is painted in black, caraline will just grow there and it is nice


Ok the ammonia went to about 0.50. 0.50 was not halfway on the scale but it only took 2 days to reach that then started to go lower. Nowt is almost 0. no nitrites or nitrates can be measured bu the sand is brown. and some of the dead rock is too.

If this was your tank, what would you do?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> Ok the ammonia went to about 0.50. 0.50 was not halfway on the scale but it only took 2 days to reach that then started to go lower. Nowt is almost 0. no nitrites or nitrates can be measured bu the sand is brown. and some of the dead rock is too.
> 
> If this was your tank, what would you do?


it is not politically correct question, but I will answer with declaimer - do it on your own risk.

If it would be my tank, it would have already fishes and corals , but I really suggest to make your final decision with the rock arrangement.
Just run tread with the question - is it good landscaping or not and see what people will say

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> it is not politically correct question, but I will answer with declaimer - do it on your own risk.
> 
> If it would be my tank, it would have already fishes and corals , but I really suggest to make your final decision with the rock arrangement.
> Just run tread with the question - is it good landscaping or not and see what people will say


LOL. I know what I should do. The only reason I asked what people would do if it was their own tank was to get opinions, maybe I overlooked something 
The only confusing part to me was that ammonia was going down but no nitrite and nitrate readings.

I really appreciate all the feedback btw 

I'll run the thread about the aquascape


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I am surprised no one has noticed/mentioned the phosphate problem you have going on in there. Before you add any fish or corals I would starve this tank of light and run some bio pellets or something to get rid of the algae on the rocks. 
If you don't you will have a ton of issues trying to get rid of it once you put fish or corals in it. 

It is looking great btw..your equipment list sounds a lot like my fathers 75 gallon.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I am surprised no one has noticed/mentioned the phosphate problem you have going on in there. Before you add any fish or corals I would starve this tank of light and run some bio pellets or something to get rid of the algae on the rocks.
> If you don't you will have a ton of issues trying to get rid of it once you put fish or corals in it.
> 
> It is looking great btw..your equipment list sounds a lot like my fathers 75 gallon.


The RO water I used in this tank had 0 TDS. That stuPod hair algae was because those rock were moved from my 30 to a quarantine tank. It looks annoying but I really don't want to mess with bio Pellets just yet. It will go away eventually but thanks for bringning that up! Good looking out


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

If you keep the lights off it will help for sure.



Shoryureppa said:


> The RO water I used in this tank had 0 TDS. That stuPod hair algae was because those rock were moved from my 30 to a quarantine tank. It looks annoying but I really don't want to mess with bio Pellets just yet. It will go away eventually but thanks for bringning that up! Good looking out


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't updated it in a while but here it goes:

-Been battling cyano, It's now like the economy, in recession
-Trimmed down the livestock - Got rid of the flame wrasse pair 
-Got some corals, I have no Idea what the names are - they just looked nice to me.
-Trying to catch the dat and dash blenny - it's making a meal out of my chalices 
-Got 2 AI Sol Blues from modularled.com Just hung them tonight. These hanging kits are annoing as he!! to line up. I don't know if it's just me but these lights don't look that bright to me. 
-Added some rocks to the aquascape to assymetrically balance the look.

Stocklist so far:

Yellow Longnose Butterfly
Common Clownfish
Yellow assessor
Blue assessor
Pink Streaked Wrasse pair
Tanaka Pygmy Wrasse Trio
Annoying Dot and Dash Blenny 

I'd love to hear some opinions, etc.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The rockwork will look better as you add more and more corals.

Also keep an eye out on that longnose, they are known to nip at corals. If not, you're lucky, so enjoy!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

50seven said:


> The rockwork will look better as you add more and more corals.
> 
> Also keep an eye out on that longnose, they are known to nip at corals. If not, you're lucky, so enjoy!


I got lucky with this one as it doesn't pick at corals at all. I actually tried when it was on quarantine to put corals ad not feed it for a few days. The only bad thing about him is when it's feeding time, and the nassarius snails come out, he pecks at them


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

2 AI SOLS? Serious cash for 2 of them. I like the new Vega but the price is considerably high right now. The tank looks good when the whites are running with the actinic.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

If you got a true longnose butterfly and not a short nose long nose butterfly then your good. If that makes sense.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> 2 AI SOLS? Serious cash for 2 of them. I like the new Vega but the price is considerably high right now. The tank looks good when the whites are running with the actinic.


Thanks! I'm trying to slowly ramp the lights up. I got these lights a an early Christmas present. I got really lucky on that one. I was going to go with the Vega's but I have read some success stories on this one so I kept the $200 extra that I would have spent on the Vega. I find the lights are a bit dim but maybe its just me. Taking a picture and seeing it in person has two different brightness.



Tristan said:


> If you got a true longnose butterfly and not a short nose long nose butterfly then your good. If that makes sense.


I got the flavissimus and not the longirostritis. The true longnose is almost impossible to fine. I find importers tend to mislabel them.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I had a true long nose but a recent ich outbreak anilahted the system. Shawn and Mark brought him in a while ago. They were pretty confidant they could order more in. They are such a nice fish even though they look rediculous with their huge snout.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I had a true long nose but a recent ich outbreak anilahted the system. Shawn and Mark brought him in a while ago. They were pretty confidant they could order more in. They are such a nice fish even though they look rediculous with their huge snout.


How much were they? That's what I originally wanted but I couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I think they were about $40.. somewhere in that price anyways. He was about 6" too.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a simple update... I'm still fiddling around with this stupid camera so excuse the pictures 

I love the way this fish swims upside down. I've had it for a year and its about 2.5 inches










The "twin". Had it for 6 months but quickly outgrew the yellow one.




























My Alpha Male Flame Wrasse And The Female










The female is tiny at 2.5 inches










Posing










Tanaka Wrasse










Choati Wrasse With A Multibar Angelfish



















FTS


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the tank, it's looking great. Great shots of your beautiful fishes.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice Tank. I love the aquascape.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

JulieFish said:


> I love the tank, it's looking great. Great shots of your beautiful fishes.


Thank you! How's your blue assessor?



jd81 said:


> Nice Tank. I love the aquascape.


Thank you! Your tank is nice too! Dimensions are sweet!


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Thank you! How's your blue assessor?


He's awesome! his colour was a little faded for a day or two, mostly just between his eyes when I got him (stress I think) Now he's a beautiful shade of blue all over and just exactly the size of fish that I wanted.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice rockwork! It'll just get better as the corals grow out.
Did you glue the rocks together or just piled up?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

JulieFish said:


> He's awesome! his colour was a little faded for a day or two, mostly just between his eyes when I got him (stress I think) Now he's a beautiful shade of blue all over and just exactly the size of fish that I wanted.


Glad you like the fish, best part is it's on the uncommon side 



rickcasa said:


> Very nice rockwork! It'll just get better as the corals grow out.
> Did you glue the rocks together or just piled up?


Thank you! The rockwork was drilled and epoxied. I bought 90lbss of some dude and then baked it over the summer. It's my gf's idea with the rocks, I just said I wanted 2 islands withe 1/3 - 2/3 symmetry . Your tank will be sweet as it will be long, lots of room for tangs. I think the leopard wrasse is too big for the tank. Maybe its just me.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Tank is looking awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

cablemike said:


> Tank is looking awesome, keep up the good work.


Thanks dude! also, thanks for the cycling tips you gave me in the beginning, made the transition smooth!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

No probs man, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Good shit harold! i need a picture of the pimp and his 4 booo!


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks good!

What are the dimensions fo the tank?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

SKurj said:


> Looks good!
> 
> What are the dimensions fo the tank?


Thank you  The tank is a standard 120 gallon 48x24x25 Oceanic Tech Tank.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Thinking of something with that foot print, perhaps a standard height, though I would prefer something a little shorter, haveing something made might be out of my price range. I like the central overflow on that tank as opposed to corners or the double overflows that the aqueon tanks have.

If you don't mind my asking what you paid for it?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I paid $250 for the tank and made the stand. The tank is awesome, starphire glass, thin overflow, etc. Today is your lucky day of you are serious about getting one. There is a guy on AP selling one exactly like this with a stand, sump, red dragon return pump for $850 which I think is a deal.

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-class...31852&title=120g-reef-ready-by-oceanic&cat=42


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

heh well if i had the spare cash now... this will probably be a spring project for me.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> I paid $250 for the tank and made the stand. The tank is awesome, starphire glass, thin overflow, etc. Today is your lucky day of you are serious about getting one. There is a guy on AP selling one exactly like this with a stand, sump, red dragon return pump for $850 which I think is a deal.
> 
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-class...31852&title=120g-reef-ready-by-oceanic&cat=42


Wow, this is a good deal.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

OK!! more questions..

Gettin more serious on my thoughts for an upgrade!

Ok the overflow setup, are you using standard durso's? How is the noise?

Are you using a 40B for a sump? Any chance you could take a shot of the interior of the stand? Looking to see how much space under there and if there is room for a top up reservoir under there..

WOndering if I could go to something like a herbie or something to keep noise down..


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

SKurj said:


> OK!! more questions..
> 
> Gettin more serious on my thoughts for an upgrade!
> 
> ...


I've seen people use Herbie's on these although I'm not that familiar with them.

Yes the sump is a 40 breeder. There is a picture of it in the 2nd page I think. I built the stand to make sure there was enough room for it. You could probably fit and ATO reservoir in there although it might have to be custom acrylic, I hear JT does awesome work.

There will be noise, mine's noisy, if you use the stock durso, reason beaing that there is an overflow lif and it wont let you raise the durso high enough that it wont trickle inside the overflow.


----------

